# Can a junior rider compete on a stallion?



## calicokatt

I think the answer depends on the organization they will be riding in. I know that (at least where I am from) no rider, regardless of age, may show a stallion aged (I think) 1 yr or older in a 4-H show. But I think different organizations have different rules.
Kathy


----------



## SorrelHorse

Typically anyone under 18 cannot show a stallion. I cannot think of an exception but maybe your associations are different, doubtful though.


----------



## woman_in_shoe

My concern is that they will spend all that money to bring him over as a stallion only to find out that she can not compete with him until he is gelded.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

The only organization I know of that allows kids under 18 to show stallions is the Arabians. Everyone else either doesn't allow a jr to show the stallion or just doesn't allow stallions on the grounds at most events.


----------



## CLaPorte432

In my area, you have to be 18 to compete on a stallion. I don't do dressage though so I'm not sure if there are different rules and at the level that she compete's might be different as well.


----------



## Country Woman

Where I live no on under 18 is allowed to handle stallions at the local shows


----------



## JaneyWaney9

For my shows, you have to be 19.


----------



## spurstop

In NCHA, youth may exhibit stallions.

In APHA, a youth may exhibit a stallion in an open class (no stallions shown in youth classes) if the youth is at least 17, I believe. I don't have my rulebook handy.

In AQHA classes, there is no rule against a youth showing a stallion in an open class, but stallions are not permitted in youth classes.


----------



## SorrelHorse

Would help if we knew what association....


----------



## Saddlebag

I've watched a barnful of horses get restless, start pacing, get half crazy when the vet simply entered the barn. Something about the odor of the clinic on his white coat that worried the horses.


----------



## countercanter

I know for sure that at a USEF sanctioned show she would not be allowed to show a stallion until she was 18. Most local organizations have adapted that rule as well. You would have to know what type of show she would want to do and what rulebook they follow. But generally, if you are under 18 you aren't allowed to show a stallion.


----------



## crimsonsky

wouldn't this all be easily remedied if the horse was confirmed to be a stallion or a gelding? also, wouldn't be better/cheaper/healthier all around if he was gelded if need be? just a thought...


----------

